# Decision made



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Well we have made a descison. There is no pont keepinghaving tretament to loose them at the same time.
So I have made an appointment to see Dr ******* on 16th July to see if he can shed any light on the miscarriages

Dawn


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Dawn

Just read your message, good luck with the specialist. I will be thinking of you on the 16th.

Take care 
Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

All the best of luck Dawn 

I hope you get the answers you need to stop this happening again hun  

xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

DAwn so sorry - i saw dr ******* as well regarding recurring miscarriages, so if you want to speak to me at all regarding this, just im me 
thinking of you and sending you hugs


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Dawn,

Really hoping that you will finally get some answers & that you can find a way to go forward in your tx.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------

